# Epic Christmas Music



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, it's that time of year again. (sort of.) Are there any christmas songs you listen to that you find epic, awesome, or otherwise [Insert synonym for epic or awesome here]? If there are any, what are they?
For me, I have two: 

Yule Shoot Your Eye Out by Fall Out Boy.
- basically, a christmas song from my favorite band, and one that has a nice ring to it, in my opinion.

Christmas Eve/ Sarajevo by the Trans-Siberian Orchestra
-I wait every year to hear this on the radio. It's basically a rock version of the Carol Of The Bells. This is the best song of the year, for me.

so.... post away.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 26, 2010)

This is the best Christmas song ever and anyone who says otherwise will get my bonesaw where the sun don't shine >:


----------



## Green (Nov 26, 2010)

even green day needs christmas songs.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 26, 2010)

We're playing this piece on our concert Monday. (2 parts, about 14 minutes)


----------



## shy ♡ (Nov 26, 2010)

This song is epic and contains gay :D


----------



## MentheLapin (Nov 26, 2010)

Pentimento said:


> This song is epic and contains gay :D


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 26, 2010)

Best version of Deck The Halls ever


----------



## Phantom (Nov 26, 2010)

Christmas songs need to die and are played to early in the season, and get stuck in your head.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 26, 2010)

Making Christmas is amazingly awesome. Of course this could be because I have an undying love of Nightmare Before Christmas, but...


----------



## Firelord Alex (Dec 7, 2010)

I love Christmas music, but no specific song comes to mind.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't get a link right now, but Lady Gaga - Christmas Tree. It's seriously addictive~~~


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 7, 2010)

I recently found this. 

"Oh Santa, I've been killing just for fun..."
"Well the party's over kid. Because I... Because I got a bullet in my gun!"
"A bullet in your WHAT?!"
The Killers- Don't Shoot Me Santa


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry Pentimento - I _hate_ Baby It's Cold Outside. It's just too creepy. The "what's in my drink?" line? Gyuuuh. DX
I used to like Fairytale of New York, but it's been done to death :/

I have a soft spot for Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree and All I Want for Christmas is You - I know they're terrible, but they're from the Christmas films my sister and I watch every year (Home Alone and Love Actually), and they just fill me with joy <3

I also really love the more traditional carols; O Little Town of Bethlehem and Come All Ye Faithful are fantastic :D


----------



## Solstice (Dec 8, 2010)

Most songs from Mannheim Steamroller, most from Trans Siberian Orchestra, and the best is Weird Al's 12 Pains of Christmas. Best. Song. Ever.


----------



## benwayshouse (Dec 8, 2010)

"christmas wrapping" - the waitresses.
and i forget the name, but there's an epic christmas song by the kinks where they describe how they'll beat santa up if they don't get what they want that totally rules.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Making Christmas - The Nightmare Before Christmas

Okay, I don't really know that many songs of the winter season that well, but Making Christmas is still awesome.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 8, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned Sleigh Ride yet? I really like the Boston Pop Orchestra version of that.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 24, 2010)

This cover of Hark The Herald Angels Sing by Steve Ouimette.

Face-melting epicness.


----------

